# Issue with Camp Chef DLX



## jeffunik72 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hey guys, so bought an new dlx last week and I cooked a butt on there overnight the first night just to season it. Well yesterday I did my first "good full run" with a nice 8.5 pound butt. And although I was experience some weird temperature spikes throughout the day (set at hi smoke saw temps from 190 to 270) but late into the cook when my meat was at an internal temp of 175 (irrelevant) my buddy accidentally unplugged the wrong extension cord and unplugged the dlx at which point it went thru its startup cycle again... The first time it refused to start burning again so I shut it off for one minute and did the startup cycle again .. Then it started smoking and gaining some temperature so I was like cool it's fixed. Well about 5mins later it starts dropping temperature again and it's not burning any pellets. So I make it go through the startup again and it starts smoking heating again for about 5 mins again at this point I had to give up and finish the meat in the oven luckily it came out fine. Does anyone have a clue as to what occurred and or why? I'm figuring it's a rookie mistake somewhere but also not sure if it means broken part.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 29, 2018)

My guess would be that the pellets that were left in the burn pot after it was unplugged probably ignited confusing your temp sensor. When the smoker was first unplugged you should have cleaned out all unburned pellets and restarted the smoker according to it's directions. Your temp sensor was probably getting a false reading from the pellets that were initially left in the burn pot. I'm not a pellet head, but that's how my home heating pellet stove works. You need to give it a chance unplugged to reset the error code and clear it memory after being unplugged accidentley.

Someone who owns a camp chef should chime in soon. They may have actual experience with your situation, instead of someone whose going by his heating stove knowledge.

Chris


----------



## bregent (Apr 30, 2018)

Did you press the bypass button? That's the procedure to run if the grill is accidentally turned off for a short (less than 3-4 minute) period.


----------



## jeffunik72 (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanks for the help guys. I had tried the bypass but I reckon not in the proper manner (still new to this). But what i've done to rectify the situation the next morning I completely emptied my hopper and feeded the auger until completely empty and just restarted from scratch and all got solved. As for temperature issues I had the smoke stack too low I raised it and it got solved.

Thanks for the help.


----------

